# please help ID



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

I just got this fish from a friend, he did not know what it was when he got it, but It is rather mean and trying to bullie everyone of my fish, please help identify so I can learn more about it thanks in advance


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

definitely a Melanochromis of some sort, looks chipokae except for the yellow, maybe an auratus.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

i would say auratus. just a bad pic


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Melanochromis auratus for certain and a decent looking one to boot. Looks pretty large, unless you have a 6 foot tank I would reconsider keeping him. Can be a very nasty tempered fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It will be hard to set up a tank around an adult male Auratus. They need a large group. As many, many people have found out, Auratus get to be a major problem aggression wise in smaller tanks and smaller groups.


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

I think i might be giving him back, I have in a 150 tall with a red hook silver dollar,jewel,jack dempsey,yellow lab,frontosa,red top zebra,parrot,lepordinus,convict,african frog, and angel fish, and the only 2 fish they aren't really running from him are the angel and the parrot, but anyways I think I might possibly be giving him back tonight


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like an auratus


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

06ram said:


> I think i might be giving him back, I have in a 150 tall with a red hook silver dollar,jewel,jack dempsey,yellow lab,frontosa,red top zebra,parrot,lepordinus,convict,african frog, and angel fish, and the only 2 fish they aren't really running from him are the angel and the parrot, but anyways I think I might possibly be giving him back tonight


That is quite the eclectic mix of fish that are typically not compatible. Sometimes things will work that shouldn't, though most certainly the conditions are not going to be ideal for some of the fish.


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

Ya, I wanted to see what I could mix, I've had this group of fish together for almost a year and a half, they all are doing good and suprisingly enough get along and all in good health


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Does the fish really look that blue or is just the pic? It does look like an auratus or chipoke but I've never seen them look blue.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

My old chipokae was blue but lost all yellow around 3 inches. 
The head shape looks almost chipokae, do you have any other photos?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've never seen the chipokae in person, only the auratus. If it's blue then probably is the chipokae.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

No the face is definitely an auratus. can you get a profile shot so we can confirm this?


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

I can try he is really had to photograph though like to hide when you get close to the tank


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Due to the aggression you explained sounds like a chipokae


----------

